# Can Work experience points be claimed before Degree Completion



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

One of my friend has completed his diploma in electronics and has work experience of around 16 years. He's gonna complete his BE degree (part-time) in Sep'12. 
can he claim the 15 points for "Overseas work employment" and also the 15 points for "educational qualification" or will he have to settle for only 10 points for the diploma ? 

does DIAC consider work experience BEFORE degree completion ?
he's working in a reputed firm as a Power Electronics engineer. 
but he's confused on this point.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Before I lodged my application, I asked DIAC that question as my intent was to claim 8 years of work experience, of which a few months of the 8 years were done while I was completing my bachelors degree. 

Their response was that anything before the qualification is not counted because it is not considered to be skilled, but that if you are able to prove your work experience of 20 hours or more *during* the time you were going to school, then that, which is considered to be "semi-qualified" may be counted.

But I would still email the DIAC if I were your friend.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

hmm..I was also thinking along the same line stormgal..
I read somewhere that work experience before the degree is not usually acceptable..

Can this proposition work out : (I know it sounds crazy )

Is it possible to claim work experience points based on Diploma qualification and the educational qualification points on Degree ?





stormgal said:


> Before I lodged my application, I asked DIAC that question as my intent was to claim 8 years of work experience, of which a few months of the 8 years were done while I was completing my bachelors degree.
> 
> Their response was that anything before the qualification is not counted because it is not considered to be skilled, but that if you are able to prove your work experience of 20 hours or more *during* the time you were going to school, then that, which is considered to be "semi-qualified" may be counted.
> 
> But I would still email the DIAC if I were your friend.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> One of my friend has completed his diploma in electronics and has work experience of around 16 years. He's gonna complete his BE degree (part-time) in Sep'12.
> can he claim the 15 points for "Overseas work employment" and also the 15 points for "educational qualification" or will he have to settle for only 10 points for the diploma ?
> 
> does DIAC consider work experience BEFORE degree completion ?
> ...


From my own experience, i would say YES they do calculate it as long as its proper full time work experience. 

In my case i had got my associate degree, worked for 3 years then did my Bachelor's degree. ACS & DIAC both calculated my work experience before my bachelor's degree.

I did my bachelor's degree while i was working, but diac & acs calculated it as "full time", however i finished from a highly reputable university which may have added weight to it.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

So you claimed points for the work experience (based on the associate degree but prior to the bachelors degree completion) as well as the points for bachelors degree qualification ?



JBY said:


> From my own experience, i would say YES they do calculate it as long as its proper full time work experience.
> 
> In my case i had got my associate degree, worked for 3 years then did my Bachelor's degree. ACS & DIAC both calculated my work experience before my bachelor's degree.
> 
> I did my bachelor's degree while i was working, but diac & acs calculated it as "full time", however i finished from a highly reputable university which may have added weight to it.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> So you claimed points for the work experience (based on the associate degree but prior to the bachelors degree completion) as well as the points for bachelors degree qualification ?


I claimed work experience for both WORK after my associate degree & also work experience after my bachelor's degree. All my work experience was proper full time non of it was part-time. 

And yes for education points they where based on my Bachelor's degree.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

have been trying in vain to find the email id where I can post my ques to DIAC ..would you be able to give me the email-id plz?



stormgal said:


> Before I lodged my application, I asked DIAC that question as my intent was to claim 8 years of work experience, of which a few months of the 8 years were done while I was completing my bachelors degree.
> 
> Their response was that anything before the qualification is not counted because it is not considered to be skilled, but that if you are able to prove your work experience of 20 hours or more *during* the time you were going to school, then that, which is considered to be "semi-qualified" may be counted.
> 
> But I would still email the DIAC if I were your friend.


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> One of my friend has completed his diploma in electronics and has work experience of around 16 years. He's gonna complete his BE degree (part-time) in Sep'12.
> can he claim the 15 points for "Overseas work employment" and also the 15 points for "educational qualification" or will he have to settle for only 10 points for the diploma ?
> 
> does DIAC consider work experience BEFORE degree completion ?
> ...


This is a tough call & risky as well.

I had 15 for my BE EE & 15 for my Overseas work exp (8+years Fulltime work non overlapping with Full time Study). U cant claim Full-time point for both at same time, i mean Fulltime Student & Skilled worker. I think its clearly mentioned in GSM Booklet as well.

I choose to get Engineers Australia assessment in favor of my points claim, and it worked.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Diploma Electronics comm consider as " Associate Degree?????

i got work experience 3 yr after it??


----------



## h3rdna (Mar 23, 2013)

they will only count your experience before your degree if you satisfied the minimum requirement for that job (as specified by the ANZSCO Skill Level) before you completed. 

so for example, some jobs require a diploma at a minimum (ANZSCO Skill Level 2, i think). If you had your diploma already, then you can go forth and claim experience past that point, up until and after you got your Bachelors.

Other jobs (like in my case) require ANZSCO Skill Level 1, which is a Bachelor's degree. So I was only able to claim work experience past this point even though I was working in that particular field, as 'semi skilled' experience would not be counted. It's always better to underclaim than overclaim, which will affect your EOI and possibly be grounds for refusal!


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Wt does mean of Associate Degree??? its almost similar to Bachlor.....


----------



## h3rdna (Mar 23, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Wt does mean of Associate Degree??? its almost similar to Bachlor.....



absolutely not. a bachelor's degree has way more (relevant) content than an associate's


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

_From my own experience, i would say YES they do calculate it as long as its proper full time work experience.

In my case i had got my associate degree, worked for 3 years then did my Bachelor's degree. ACS & DIAC both calculated my work experience before my bachelor's degree.

I did my bachelor's degree while i was working, but diac & acs calculated it as "full time", however i finished from a highly reputable university which may have added weight to it.
_


Just read above... quote by " JBY"

he had same case like me,, and he was considered absolutely..


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey guys! Would it be ok to apply for Engineer's Australia after 1 year of experience after completing your degree? I do understand that we will not get any work points in the EOI, but would it be an issue for the EA assessment ?
PS: I am asking this question for my younger brother.


----------



## h3rdna (Mar 23, 2013)

jayptl said:


> _From my own experience, i would say YES they do calculate it as long as its proper full time work experience.
> 
> In my case i had got my associate degree, worked for 3 years then did my Bachelor's degree. ACS & DIAC both calculated my work experience before my bachelor's degree.
> 
> ...




ok..which code?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

ACS and EA is totally diff criteria for assessing skill...

EA is much flexible with min requireemtn for experince required under diploma or other qualification.


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

jayptl said:


> ACS and EA is totally diff criteria for assessing skill...
> 
> EA is much flexible with min requireemtn for experince required under diploma or other qualification.


Yes, he is a Mechatronics Engineer, so EA assessment it is for him. 
So one year exp should be fine right as long as EOI totals up to 60 points?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

i am applying system admin


----------

